# Kirk keying circuit breakers



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

heath said:


> I have a customer that has an existing 800a circuit breaker feeding a printing press. They are adding a new press, which will also be supplied by a 800a circuit breaker. They want to be able to make sure when they are running one press the other press can not be operated. The engineer suggested kirk keying the breakers, but could not give me a resource. Please any help? or any suggestions?


http://www.kirkkey.com/index.html

You will have to look around their site for specifics.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A double throw switch is another possible option. The Kirk system would probably be cheaper.


----------

